# Some help please. I used Oneclickroot



## 2ISAB (Jan 11, 2018)

Here's the original post on XDA
It's subject is about this safety net..

If you could take a look. I wouldn't feel so lost.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/one-m9/help/oneclickroot-safety-net-failed-t3812882


----------

